# Newb questions



## WolfSnow (Oct 26, 2008)

I'm new to this as well, trying to help rather then ask a load...

1) What length of board, I have been told everything from 154 to 160. And of course, any recommendations on boards would be appreciated. *I have a Rossignol and tis kinda cool, have NOT ridden it yet but you know i have a friend who has one of em and there a well known brand.*

2) Should I look for more an intermediate board so I can progress with it? *Yeah, but try not to go way over the intermediate line.*

3) I like the way the Flow bindings work, so despite them being gay, I plan on getting a pair. *I have flow boots and i know they are comfortable at least, they work well (only worn them in house and on board) *

4) Boots, I normally wear a 10 to 10.5 but was told to squeeze into a 9 to 9.5,is that right
*Snowboarding boot size 10 or trainer size?? Boot and trainer size are diffrent i'm like a 8 trainer size and my boots are a 10 so it varies.*

I doubt i am much help due to my "Newness" in the sport, so don't go by what i say, see what some of the other riders say too.

*-WolfSnow*


----------

